# Domo-kun's B324R GT-R from Finland



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello Boys & Girls!

Finally picked up my GT-R yester day from the docks.

If you remember SikBoys***8217;s Bee*R, then you might remember this one, as it was built at the same time as he***8217;s. Mine is in the middle of the pics with those black wheels. Excellent quality by Bee*R / Imai-san & he***8217;s crew.

The car only has some minor modifications. B324R kit is the most noticeable, Fujitsubo Giken -cat back, Work Ryver 5-spoke wheels***8230; More pics and mods coming up!
Watch this space 









Car leaving Bee*R at Japan









Bee*R R33 (left) My R32 and SikBoy's R32 (right)









































































Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

Looking good. Im still deciding whether I should go for a R32 next....


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks fantastic - always did like that kit. The build quality looks very good aswell.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Bee*R quality on those body parts is truly amazing!!


Really nice car!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks good - but desperatly needs lowering mate!

Butuz


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Butuz said:


> Looks good - but desperatly needs lowering mate!
> 
> Butuz


Thanks guys, like I said... "More to come soon". Got my coilovers ready to bolt on, new wheels, interior etc.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That's just stunning. I'm planning on putting a vertex kit on mine, but every time I see the 324, I considering bending over for the bank manager.......


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice! :smokin: 

For some reason I had no idea that you had ordered a skyline. The bee-r kit is one of my favourites. Looking forward to see that thing in the flesh.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Thanks guys, like I said... "More to come soon". Got my coilovers ready to bolt on, new wheels, interior etc.


It looks very fantastic! :squintdan
Need to find r324 kit.. My r32 is soon in Finland.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

You'll have a job getting hold of a Bee-R R324 kit. They aren't very keen in handing them out through fear of copying etc. Though I know of one person in the UK who has managed it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice 32/34


well supply all bee*r parts, 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/79913-bee-r-r324-bodykits-oh-yeah.html

bee*r and their team know newera very well

we sourced & delivered the above r32

if anyone wants a bee*r kit or alternatively sourcing a car in tokyo and supplying it to bee*r then let me know


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

lovely car. it looks really good! congrats


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suspension & wheel update!*

Coilovers and new wheels... here we go!









Juhis in action. It was very simple job to do the suspension change.









The old Work Ryver's got a "single lug nut"-style center piece and a key for it.









Work Ryver... V is for victory! :chuckle: 









The old wheels got ET 20 offset (9x18") and these 30 mm spacers.









The new Work Emotion CR Kai's. 9,5x18" ET 12...









...with 265/35/18 Falken FK452 rubbers all around.









Tein Fype Felx.


















Looking good, eh?.









Bootlid was missing something, it's a Bee*R thing!!! :smokin: 

Thanks for Juhis for all his help! :thumbsup:

Still to do list:
- Carbon wing -got it
- Aerocatch bonnet pins -got em 


















and some other small details


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Hello Boys & Girls!
> 
> Finally picked up my GT-R yester day from the docks.
> 
> ...



Wondering why there is snow in pictures? :squintdan


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Needs more spacers than that.. I'm going to be using 38mm spacers on my 18x9.5j et12


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Taiquri said:


> Wondering why there is snow in pictures? :squintdan


The snow is actually scraped ice "leftovers" from ice hockey ring. You know when they make the ice nice & smooth... that's leftovers. Looks like snow. They have that white stuff all year round. It's not that cold in Finland... even though we have polar bears in the city streets :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Location: Hernesaari, Helsinki "jääherne-halli".


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Needs more spacers than that.. I'm going to be using 38mm spacers on my 18x9.5j et12


We'll I guess you forgot that your's started as a GT-St (narrow wheel base). Mine is GT-R, and they have wider wheel base. So ET is bigger (well smaler in numbers). 
If I fit the 30 mm spacer that I had, the wheels would come out way too much. We tried them on, but rubbers where catching the wheel arch too much. So gotta find some smaler spacers, maybe 15 mm would be just fine.









With 30 mm spacer and ET12 (9,5x18") Wheels is about 2 cm over the arch.









With out the spacer.


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> The snow is actually scraped ice "leftovers" from ice hockey ring. You know when they make the ice nice & smooth... that's leftovers. Looks like snow. They have that white stuff all year round. It's not that cold in Finland... even though we have polar bears in the city streets :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> Location: Hernesaari, Helsinki "jääherne-halli".


I really think taiquri should know that since he lives here in Finland but I could be wrong.:chuckle: 

Anyway, the car looks even better now. All you need is a big single and you're good to go.. fast..sorry, FAST! :smokin:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

vase said:


> I really think taiquri should know that since he lives here in Finland but I could be wrong.:chuckle:
> 
> Anyway, the car looks even better now. All you need is a big single and you're good to go.. fast..sorry, FAST! :smokin:


Yeah!  That is the reason why i ask.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Eurocruising.com & Bee*R in Top 3*

Eurocruising – a cruising night and Bee*R's first cruise in Finland. Hundreds of tuned & styled cars, DJ pushing some tunes. Good mood & laid back chilling. The car got awarded in Top 3!!! :thumbsup: 



























Top 3 :smokin:









They had this cool fire show at the end of the night.









After the "car show", we went for a cup of coffee... had fiew "pulls" on the motorway, one Evo Mitsi got lost in that game 
Sampi's R32 is packed now with pretty good set up of power, HKS F-con V Pro etc... oh and look at those new wheels! You never go wrong with a set of Volk TE37's.

More pics of the event:
EUROCRUISING.COM::......


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I love your car!!

I want your wheels...

good job!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i also have a 32 gtr i don't like gtr's with body kits i like them standard and i don't like white cars
BUT ...yours is an exception it looks fantastic ..:clap: 
i may have to get me one of thoes kits for mine :thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

fantastic looking car, AWESOME wheels they are

what wing are you getting?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update: Scratches removed*

Thanks for the kind comments boys!

Here is some update & write up how to clean/freshen up the interior.

When the car came form Japan it was pretty dirty inside. So after quick interior clean up I realized that the meters where badly scratched, not just dirty. 









Here is how it started. 









Console meters stripped.









Scratches are quite deep... 









Glass lid off, shows it all :bawling:









Not the best stuff, but with this I started getting rid off the deepest scratches.









Cellular phone display polish.









This stuff did wonders. You just have to wax enough.









Also the main-meters needed a rubdown.









Worst part of the glass (er… well plastic). By the sticker in the meters, the car has been at some point of it’s life at Auto Produce BOSS.









Wax on wax off… oh and some Strongbow to keep you going 









After 10 mins. Left side still to do…









Left side vs. right side. You can clearly see the difference.









Looking good!









At the same time we decided to update the look of the meters. Found this kit in eBay for $24! :smokin:









Quality is good and it matches with the rest of the car’s color theme.









Almost ready.









The kit really freshen up the meters.









Lights on! Day time view…









… and then at dark. The EL-kit has a adjustment knob for the dimmer-light.









Console meters done!









Wouldn’t believe that these are the same meters I started with 2 hours a go!?!









They look like brand new. Was it worth it? You bet! :thumbsup:

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looking very good mate


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Defanitly looks worth it to me


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Fantastic job on the triple gauges, that's very impressive and definitely well worth the effort. When I first saw those I thought, "that's a pity, they look knackered and are going to let the interior down", but now they look better than new! :thumbsup: 

I quite like the lighing on the main gauges too, reminds me a bit of the dial upgrades you could buy in that Need for Speed Underground game, (but in a good way).

Great job, well done, you should be very proud of that.


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Can you get a GTR registered and road legal in Finland? I don't see license plates in those pictures so I'm just wondering.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Bert said:


> Can you get a GTR registered and road legal in Finland? I don't see license plates in those pictures so I'm just wondering.


yes. Domo-kun:s car is just imported and it takes 1-3moths to get metal plates here.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

R34 is almost impossible to register in finland, r32 is easy, r33 needs some work and papers (exhaust&noise&brakes)


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update: front grill & battery*









Old silver mask with out the emblem.









New black grill with the Bee*R emblem.









I think it changed for the better. Black is more "original" look.









Oh, and the old battery is gone as well. I went for the best: Optima Yellow Top :thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update: Clean up & Polishing*



bkvj said:


> fantastic looking car, AWESOME wheels they are
> what wing are you getting?


I allready got one light carbon wing, but it was too narrow (157 cm)... So looking for a new one, dunno yet what brand or model, but something to clear that boot.

OK, to the *update* part... Here we go!
The car needed a good cleaning before winter months. (It already snowed in Helsinki last week :bawling: ) The car is going to sit in the garage for the worst months, no winter driving – don’t worry 









Here is how it started, dirty.









Wheels needed a good scrub. First everything was washed with solvent. Then firmly washed trough with water.









Wheels, the most time consuming part... take your time.









Then the car washed trough with Zaino's Z-7 Show Car Wash. After that we focused to those spots that didn't get cleaned, like the front bumper and side skirts.









Close up: Front bumper with some road tar stains. Zaino's got an answer to this as well...









... easy to use Zaino Z-18 Clay Bar. It just sucks the dirt in it.









Spray some Show Car Wash and let the Clay Bar slide over the dirt.









It will take the dirt of the surface, you'll feel it come clean.









Spot the difference!?!









Ok, now the car is washed & dryed.









Even the wheels got their shine back!









Next was the time for the new stuff from Zaino. Z-AIO: All-In-One...
Cleaner, Polish and Protectant. Easy to use by hand or machine.









We took the bigger areas my machine and smaller parts & corners by hand.









Also the rubbers got some shine.









Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss.









Ok, we're done with Z-AIO. Now 2-3 coats of Zaino's Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish to get the surface waxed properly.









After this it all looks good. But ad some of Zaino's Z-6 Ultra Clear Gloss Enhancer Spray and you really get things bright & shiny.









I took around 8 hours to complete the task, but well worth it.
After the surface is cleaned & waxed I just need to keep the car clean by washing and occasionally adding some wax. Now I don't need to do the worst part of the proces again, great!
And if this shine is not enough, Zaino's got an extra ace in the sleeve: Z-8 Grand Finale Spray Seal, witch as it says... well seals it all with an extra dimension to the shine... at this point you should be blind from all the shine  

















Products used in this project. ( Zaino Store )









Bright white!

















At th park on a cloudy evening. My pics don't do justice to the shine, so...









... Juhis snapped this pic last weekend, looking good!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful work, but is the tail remaining R32?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*tail conversion*



m92fs said:


> Beautiful work, but is the tail remaining R32?


Yes, it's supposed to look like that. It’s a Bee*R kit. It would be a quite a task to convert the R32 rear to R34 as well. 
It has crossed my mind tough  I would need a genuine R43 boot lid & rear lights, but don’t think they would sit that neatly on the R32’s rear. R34 GT-R’s got wider and higher rear than R32.

Here is some hideous conversions

























yep, it's a BMW E36

























Honda Integra... both ends fcuked :chuckle:

















S14 Silvia. Rear doesn't look that bad, but the sides aren't for my taste.

















Honda DelSol.









I think this is one of the best Skyline tail conversions. But hey it's 300ZX with *R32 lights*  so I guess I better stick with the R32 rear end.

At least it's still a GT-R, witch none of the above aren't.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Hehe ok. But nontheless, your project is very nice, the car turned out beautiful.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update: Bride, Kansai & Nismo goodies*

Here we go again.

The old seats where fine, but when I got a pretty bargain deal of Bride Gias LowMax seats, I just couldn’t say no. 
The swap was well worth it, they’re so comfortable but also real snug fit. Also they’re really light & good looking. 
To top of the seats, I got a pair of Takata 4-point seat belts (not in the pics).









Old ones gone, new ones in...








































New set oh HKS Kansai floor mats :thumbsup: 

































Who needs stereos when you got this :chuckle:


























































Before & after :smokin: 









Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Wow, it just gets better and better! Beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol ive a domo-kun in my car too !

looks nice though  good work!


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

What a quality thread, keep up the good work and keep us posted!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

What is a "really good deal" on those seats? 2 grand each? haha, looks good man.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Domo-kun - nice to see someone else on this board also using Zaino! I love that stuff too!

Keep up the nice work! Gorgeous car you got there!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolutly stunning mate . . . . Love the way you document your works here in this thread . .let it coming . .can't wait to see more.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

By the way I am interested of gettng an R32 GTR too, as I am prepearing my founds for a little project. I love the Bee-R kit , but I am not planning to convert an R32GTR front. what I am looking for on the other side, are your Bee-R rear arches and rear bumper(side skirts). Are the rear arches wider then the original R32GTRs?? and then is it possible to buy only thoses side and rear parts (without the expensive front conversion)??
Then are there larger front fenders for the R32GTR existing?? I mean like the Sunline R34GTR front fenders, which are a bit larger then standard . . .?


Again great work, fooking sexy car!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Posted this in Juhiss's thread ("My 32gtr from finland...")
Meant to post it here


"How much room do you have to get into the back seat with the Bride seats pushed all the way forward? Compared to stock
Picture if possible?"

Thanks
Sky


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

tokes said:


> What is a "really good deal" on those seats? 2 grand each? haha, looks good man.


Thanks for the kind comments! :bowdown1: 

tokes. Yep, they aren't the cheapest seats on the market, but defo the best "buckets" I've sat in. I bought them as "used". Actually they're brand new, just did one photoshoot for a car mag & one car show, that's it. The seat rails are new also.

akasakaR33. Zaino is tha shit... :chuckle: The best stuff out there.

gtrlux. Sounds interesting. The rear over fenders are wider than GT-R's own, about 5 cm (per side) or so. They bolt on just over normal fender. Insides are cut on mine. So if you're looking for a wide body, this would work. Contact Bee*R. It's easy as you live in japan!?! They don't answer e-mails in English. (contact Imai-san aka the Boss of Bee*R)

LivingMovie. Yep, you can just squeeze in back there. But you have to be the slim type of fellow to get there :smokin: Chicks do it fine, unless their "bumbers" are over size DD :chuckle:

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a photoshop of R34 lights on a R32, can post it tonight.
And I have a set of R34 lights at home so if you are interested..

Cheers

fabian


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice car, and love the Bride seats.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Are the rear arches wider then the original R32GTRs?? and then is it possible to buy only thoses side and rear parts


You'd have to do a lot of cutting and blending to get them to pull back in around the rear bumper and side skirts as they are made to fit the Bee*r R324 skirts and rear bumper and not a standard R32:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Domo-kun said:


>


That's pretty nice. First time I've seen 32 lights used on something else and not look like total crap. Think they would've matched the lines of the 300 better if they'd mounted them upside down.
The GT-R badge is heresy though. That's even worse than putting it on a GTS-t.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> You'd have to do a lot of cutting and blending to get them to pull back in around the rear bumper and side skirts as they are made to fit the Bee*r R324 skirts and rear bumper and not a standard R32:


ohh thanks for that mate . . . .

Of course am considering the complete rear parts, no real deal to fit thoses nice Bee-R rear arches to different sideskirts or standard R32 rear bumper . . . 5cm in wide is awsome . . exactly what I am looking for . . . now just need to find a front arch that is 5cm larger then standard . . :squintdan 

Thanks for the quick replies guys . . .

Both BEEs are two of my all time favorite Skylines . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update: Interior part 2*

Update! Interior update part 2









Dropped my car of to Helsingin Autoextra for stereo & interior work…









…Week later the car was totally stripped.

















We found something interesting deep inside the dashboard. The car had previously had boost gauge & turbo timer, but I thought they had been stolen during shipping to Finland (this is very common sadly). I tried to find the meters earlier inside the dashboard, but couldn’t find them. The meters where hidden to far inside.
Well, these old school mechanical GReddys will be changed to something new soon.

















Rear seat gone.









MDS Dynamic DA804R, 4-channel amp 4x100Wrms @ 4 ohm.









MDS Dynamic DA602R, 2-channel amp, bridged 1x410Wrms.

















Original speakers were in pretty poor condition 









These Audiophile Team RT6's will produce “a bit” better sound than the previous speakers.

















We wanted to keep the door cards as light as possible, but as well strong enough to handle the thumps of those fat sounds.

















The center console and the rear inside window panels needed also taken care of. 









Old rear seat has seen the better days.









Verhoilu Helsinki will be using their magic on the rear seats.

















I ordered some genuine Bride hyper black –fabric to cover the rear seats and also to match the “Bride” scene inside the whole interior. Alcantara leather with red stitching to compete the look of the front Bride Gias seats.

















Rear panels under work…

To be continued!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Whoa, what a fantastic thread! Keep up the good work and thanks for the updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Ahh the car is turning out so sweet. Cheers to that.


----------



## aZnMightyMouse7 (Dec 14, 2007)

dam thats a nice conversion, but for the other ones, i think those will look better if its just converted into normal r34 parts instead of the wide body and all those things on the sides


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update: Interior part 3*

Update! Interior update part 3

She’s almost done. Still missing some trim from the boot, but we’re getting there. 
Huge thanks to the guys of Autoextra & Verhoilu Helsinki









Some stuff to go in the boot… :smokin: 









Meters… So I ended up with Apexi EL-2 series meters, Got lucky and found the quite rare Limited Edition Carbon DECS meter (thanks to Darren Masumori @ Apexi USA). 
The other EL-meters are: Boost, Oil Press, EGT. Also got the sensor/harness kits for Fuel Press & Water temp, witch connects up to the DECS meter.
These should be quite accurate meters. Interior theme with all the meters glowing in “EL plasma blue”, defo a cool thing too.

















Note the “foot rest pad” on the top of the speaker pod. 
This was crafted to replace the old rest pad the there was before.









To align the sounds perfect, the boys drilled a hole to the door card and made a new home for the Treble/Tweeter speaker.

































Center console also trimmed with a trick gear stick cover. The stitching goes all a round.


















Alpine multimedia head unit IVA-D105R (+ PXA-H701 digital signal processor). 
The console also houses control units: HKS Kansai E-TS Active ATTESA controller, Apexi EL-Meter Control, GReddy turbo timer ja GReddy PRofec B-Spec II. 









The Alpine head unit is connected to this little baby. (in Finnish but you get the terms right!?!).









Some tunes, from the iPod Touch 32GB…









and a connection to INTERNET! Top of all, iPod Touch has maps, videos, photo gallery, e-mail etc. 
And everything connects to the Alpine touch screen to control the iPod, clever ehhh?









You can zoom everything super fast with this gadget.









I wanted to keep the subwoofer box as light as possible to keep the weight down. Still to get as much as possible punch out of the sound system. 
So we choose the hard way. Small bandbass box with two reflex tubes, that go trough the original rear speaker mounting holes. I didn’t want to cut any panels.









Box has a see trough window to see the amp when it’s mounted at the rear of the boot, against the rear seat. The suboofer is MDS Dynamic DS250RS 10".









Everything was calculated so accurate to get the optimal size for the element, 
that we needed to make some room for the rear wiper motor. Tight fit :smokin: 

















The reflex tubes will get the “end trumpets” later.









Subwoofer amp.









Small, light, and very compact to suit the “sports car theme”.

























The upholstery work goes trough the car. What a quality! 
Alcantara leather with “Bride style” red stitching.

















Rear panels and the same theme continues.









Rear seat with genuine Bride Hyper Black fabric & alcantara.









Some stuff to go in the car.










The car should be done soon with the interior work.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

The enterior looks so nice now. Very nice retrim, and the in car entertainment system also looks very nice. Sick project


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

WOW. nice buildup. love the interior!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

How could I miss this build up?
Wow stunning. You have a very good eye for the details and selected verrrry nice parts.
Can't wait to see the engine.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice, attention to detail is fantastic. Nicest road going R324 in the world. Great work.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent work


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome:smokin:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Very cool! Nice to see a 324R being built with such attention to detail!
What are you planning for the steering wheel? 

A KEY!S suede wheel with quick release boss would look very cool, perhaps.
Bride floor mats to match might look good, Black R34 GT-R mats are also classy, but hard to find..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks lovely


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Very cool! Nice to see a 324R being built with
> Bride floor mats to match might look good, Black R34 GT-R mats are also classy, but hard to find..


Yes! go on and try to sell new mats for him so i can steal those hks kansai mats for my car  
http://www.alien2nrs.com/blog/uploaded_images/IMG_1345-785733.jpg


Looks lovely indeed, i really like that tweeter instal.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Awsome, very nice idea to do a vertical stitch in alcantara in the door panel. Also the center console down to gear knob stitch looks quality.

You truly inspired me with this project, and shows what you can do with a nearly 20years old interior.

Great stuff, keep it coming:bowdown1:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

A Great Thread....Stunning Car


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Awesome mate, love the seats and matching interior :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Very cool! Nice to see a 324R being built with such attention to detail!
> What are you planning for the steering wheel?
> 
> A KEY!S suede wheel with quick release boss would look very cool, perhaps.
> Bride floor mats to match might look good, Black R34 GT-R mats are also classy, but hard to find..


Thanks guys for the nice support & kind comments! :bowdown1:

Miguel. Yep! Been drooling over some sweet steering wheels lately. Friend of mine has a Nardi classic (brand new) suede with red stitching. That looks good would match the interior perfectly.
The KEY!S looks sweet as well. But actually I'm thinking of keeping the original wheel as it's in pretty good condition.

And those HKS Kansai mats are only seen my feet about 10 times, so no need for new mats either. But thanks any ways. There’s still some other bits that I might need, so stay in touch


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Interior update part 4*

Interior update part 4.

Okay. So went to Autoextra to help the boys out a bit. The program was to hook up all the little gadgets in the console. 
First feeding all the electric wires through the firewall to the engine bay, then connect some “funny lines” for the bottle etc. 









It’s a tight route to squeeze everything through.









On they’re way to the engine bay…









Boot looking already more compete. Still missing all trim panels.









Tricky “hatch” almost like the one in TV series LOST :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 









In the Hatch: Alpine PXA-H701 digital signal processor, some relays and MDS 2.0 Farad digital capacitor to get the most out of the amps & Sub. 
The bandbass box was fine tuned as well. It really creates A LOT of deep bass. And were only using one MDS 10” Dynamic DS250RS subwoofer. Sounds more like using a pair of 12”…









The boot install only brings about 20 kg. So it’s ultra light, but still effective.










You’re probably thinking – “What hell is that amp doing there” 
Well it was the only place to put it. The other amp is behind the rear seat and shows through the sub box when you look in the boot. 
This way we managed to modernize the dull & flat window board.









These are for the top of the window board. Still missing the reflex tube trumpets, some fine cow & tricky stitching. Trust me its gonna look sick.









Apexi meters found their place. Still missing the Boost meter.
The LED shift light is on it’s way to top of the DECS unit. Also Harness for Fuel pressure & water temp.

That’s for it this time, enjoy!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

I hope you are gonna tint that rear glass real dark to avoid sunlight and prying eyes.


----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

You car was looking great in the American Car Show / Tunnig Car Show. Nice decals you have done....:bowdown1: Perhaps the coolest cars in the show. 
I was thinkin what you are plannig in white sides of the car...now i know.

Hope you update pics here soon... :thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

quick preview...


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Interior update part 5*

Interior update part 5.

Sorry I haven't updated til now. I've been busy as a bee... well, Bee*R :smokin: 
Here we go with mega update!









The boot frame ready for some fine Bride & leather...









The theme from the back seat continues to the boot.

















Gauges set, now ready for take off :smokin: 

















The window board is now at the same hight as the top of the rear seat. So you can clearly see out of the rear window.









The reflex tubes & amp have the same design as rest of the interior. We painted a red stripes top of the amp like the stitching.

















Still you can fit a couple cases of beer or 30 bottles of NOS Octane Booster... :chuckle:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Exterior... graphics & decals*

Ok, this is not every ones cup of tea...

But to keep my sponsors happy as promised, It was vinyl time!

I've done couple sets of these in my life time, but now it was for my own car, so I got to get them right for the first time. (this is just my hobby).
The theme was a mix of HKS S15 Silvia drifter graphics & Bee*R B324R drifter graphics. I really liked the HKS "Turbee", so with a twist it was modified to fit the "Bee*R's tire sponsor logo" style. Autoextra was one of the major sponsors, here we go!

I drew these for couple of weeks by night, as I got a busy day job. I'm happy how they turned out. My sponsors got what I promised as well.

















I used FreeHand MX (10) & Illustrator CS3 for the vector drawing. Then send the files to my friend Cassu. We used hes vinyl cutter.

















Here is how it started. The 14 hours of stycky time. I got Juhiss, Sami, Maria & Cassu helping me out, cheers!









Tricky vinyl, Ritrama 540-series. From my sponsor Sesoma. It's like metal paint, really small flakes.

























Cassu finshing the side sills.









Me finishing the last decals of the left side.

































Done! 14 h later... it's 03:30 in the morning... three hour sleep and the back to day job, ouch! :smokin:


----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

You are in :flame: man. That´s some hard work...


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Exterior... it's time to fly!*

This is the second "Some like it - Some hate it" update.

The boot lid seemd a bit empty or that something was missing.

A normal GT-R wing was just too narrow for this wide body. So I came around and got a second hand used wing that came from other Jap import. We think the wing is a URAS Monkey Magic wing. It's 167 cm wide and quite light. It had a tall wing stays but I didn't dig like them. Instead of fitting them I desided to draw a new set, to mount the wing down to the boot like Bee*R has on their drifters.









I also got the wing paintrd by my friend Late at CustomCoating's.









I drew the vectors for the new stays by Illustrator CS3. I also wanted to ad some lightening detail to them, so I found a Skyline R32 text-logo and added that to the drawing. Why that text? Well its easy to cut by FlowJet water cutting as the letters don't have a "inside parts" in them, get it!?! (Like B or R would have). Ok, let's move on...









I painted the 8 mm thick billet aluminium stays matt black. They where water cutted by company called Laserle.









We marked & measured the right spots for the stays before drilling.

















And before mounting we painted the holes to prevent rust.

























Pretty nice in all it's horror & glory :smokin: 

Now the Bee is ready to fly!!!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Tuning Car Show*

This is one of the biggest car shows in Finland (yes, were a small country up north middle of nowhere).

It's also the first show of the season. It's called American Car Show / Tuning Car Show. Lasts for four days during Easter.

My car was on display at my sponsors booth. Autoextra, Verhoilu Helsinki & Premier Cars (Brabus etc...).

































It was nice surprise to get noticed here. Got two trophies to carry home. The Top 10 of the Show and GTi Magazine's Styling Challenge, third place. :bowdown1: Thanks goes to all my friends & sponsors who hellped me out.

Before puting my ride back to the garage for quick spring nap (there is still snow on the ground, no winter driwing). I managed to thake couple of pics of my pet fly... :smokin: 

























































Yeah, I got Tein Type Flex... not my sponsor really so I modded the logo a bit :chuckle: 









Henri's & Casper's graphics... If you want some graphics - you know us :smokin: 

















JDM EGO goes international, hah! Thanks Jay!


















Enjoy!

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

normally i'm not a fan of vinyl, but this car is just awesome.

Well done mate :thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome mate!!! Love the mix white/blue vinyls


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


This car really is one of the best,if not the best widebody modified R32.:wavey: 

Does look a bit different to the guy from canada with his fakebodykit:chuckle: 

best regards
Alex

PS: I´d like to have some of the "Tein-stickers",how much for them:chuckle:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> 
> This car really is one of the best,if not the best widebody modified R32.:wavey:
> ...


Hah, thanks for your kind comments :bowdown1: 

If you really want those stickers I can hook you up :chuckle: 

Juhiss snapped some pics at the show, check them out: http://alien2nrs.com/acs_08/

This replica Audi was one of my favorites (street legal in sweden +705 bhp!!!).
















Just sick!!!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

wow!!! this Audi is stunning!!! engine same as group B Audi???
Have you got more pics from engine bay???
by the way, congratulation!!! you won some prize, isn't it???


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

As others have said, not normally a fan of big graphocs but your car looks stunning with them on. Fantastic job :thumbsup:

And that Audi pretty much gives me the horn :bowdown1:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice. Its come together nicely. Well impressed with the workmanship you've done to it.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

TSUCHIYA-KUN said:


> wow!!! this Audi is stunning!!! engine same as group B Audi???
> Have you got more pics from engine bay???
> by the way, congratulation!!! you won some prize, isn't it???


Thanks...

Yep, got some prizes. Top Ten of the show and GTi Magazine's Styling Challenge awarded me 3th place. Pretty nice surprize.

About that Audi replica, more pics here: http://sportquattro.nu/project/ola/03/index.html The engine is not same as Group B... but still an awesome build.

A group of motorheads building nice replicas: http://www.sportquattro.nu/


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What a great build! Top class.
And the vinyls look like tattoos...very nice and pretty.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Amazing work and car.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Alastaro Circuit track day.*

Thanks again for the kind commendations. :bowdown1:

TeamFalken.fi track day at Alastaro Circuit [Finland] (19.4.2008).

I finally got out to the track! First time with my Skyline & first time at this track too, so I was very excited about the whole day. 
The day before it was service time. I chanched to drilled front discs and to new pads all around (thanks for the help Juhis & Vesku), that job was so easy & quick. I had the drilled rear discs already. 
Then checked the oil level (just a bit over full). So we were ready to rock! :flame:









Next day I filled her up before leaving from Helsinki. But before the gas it was time for some healthy vitamins, NOS Octane Booster (Racing Formula).

















You mix this bottle of booster to 60 liters (15,8 gal) of gasoline. You can up the octane level up to 6 octane units.









At some point this cars life, it has visited Auto Produce Boss for a tune up.









Then some 98E gas to mix that booster in the tank. 
And just before Alastaro track we stopped at Loimaa to fill the tanks to full, this time I used Shell V-Power (99+ oct.).
The trip from Helsinki to Alastaro is aprox 180 km (112 miles), just one way.
You spend some heafty loads of gas on the track as well, so be prepared.









I didn’t have time to mount the AeroCatch bonnet pins before this trip, so I used some heavy-duty tape. 
The hood is quite light and it tends to start lifting up after +140 km/h (+87 mp/h). So the tape was there “just in case”…









Team Falken Manager mounting the video camera. (Some videos later when we edit the film).









The Wakaba/Shoshinsha –sign. It’s a Japanese word and name meaning "young leaf". A sign put on new drivers cars in Japan. 
Well, I’m a new on track, so it was just the right sign to put on my car. JDM tyte Yo! :chuckle:

























Thanks for the pics Vesku & Teemu.

















Some serious breaking. The speeds to the first corner where about 153 km/h (95 mp/h), that’s after breaking. So yeah, it’s a bit dusty! Horror to clean up :bawling: 









Not running lean! :smokin: 


Just a small clip from the main straght and to the first corner.

































The track weather spcs. Data from AlastaroCircuit.fi

More pics:
Alien2nrs Alastaro pics
TeamFalken Alastaro pics

Video's coming soon...

I was still running stock on boost, but that's about to change soon.  
And for those who haven't gone to track days, three words: JUST DO IT!
The most fun you can have your pants on  

Enjoy!

[edit: the video clip does not to seem work  ]


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice pics, and good to see you use the car on track, I also had some trackdays with the ER34 in Holland, and yes it's very fulfilling


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Fantastic results! :smokin: :smokin: 
Amazing to think this was the same car that we saw at Bee-R when the other 324R was being prepared for SiKBOY!

This has certainly come a long way - Congrats on the show trophies.
Kudos for all the hard work you've put in there, Domo-Kun!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks so much more at home on track than in a show. Looks great


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Looks so much more at home on track than in a show. Looks great


I was just about to say that!
Right at home :thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Looks so much more at home on track than in a show. Looks great



True!! we need more sideway action also!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

juhiss said:


> True!! we need more sideway action also!


Hah, thanks for the comments...









Here's a drift! :smokin: 

YouTube - Bee*R Skyline at Alastaro Circuit
Photobucket didn't work, so I upped the little clip in YouTube...


----------



## WITBLITZ2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Realy amazing looking :flame:


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Mukavan näköinen vaunu täytyy sanoa , hauska nähdä että Suomessa on kans näitä olemassa.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow. The attention to detail and quality of work in this car are inspirational!! Nice work!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

TP_ said:


> Mukavan näköinen vaunu täytyy sanoa , hauska nähdä että Suomessa on kans näitä olemassa.


Hah, kiitos! (thank you!). And thanks for the compliments.

I've been watching your project at Skyline.se forum, lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*International Hot Rod & Rock Show (Tampere, Finland)*

Okay! So I got invited to Tampere International Hot Rod & Rock Show. (from Helsinki to Tampere, 180 km’s [112 miles]).

I was really excited about this show, as I’ve never been there. And all I knew that they had some quality American cars there. 
Top of that the show had a line of Tuning, Styling, Drifting Cars. Dragsters, Rally & Track Cars, Bikes and all sorts of “show & go” for every one’s taste.

My car was on display at MDS / Kone- & Radiokulma booth. We had total of 7 cars on our stand.


















Our stand snapped total of 4 trophies!
Sami and he’s Dodge Avenger in Styling Car class came second.
Eero and he’s Honda Accord Coupe came second as well but in Tuning Car class. 
My Bee*R Skyline took the first price in Tuning Car class. 
We also took the first price in Vendors class.

What a great show! I’m really pleased and happy. The shows quality was really good (compared to the fact that we live in a country of 5 million people). 
Some great rides from Sweden  too.

More pics of the show, click here! (sorry about the pocket rocket camera quality). :smokin:


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

congratulations on the trophies matey :thumbsup:


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on receiving 1st place! You GTR looks sharp as well...


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Maintenance & lubricant check*

Maintenance & lubricant check.

Time to check new oils in to the gearbox, front & rear final drive.

I knew the car had been checked/serviced over before shipment to Finland in Japan. Bee*R uses Red Line oils and we think my car was filled with them as by the color of the oils & smell. Also from the fact that they where like really “light” like. But you never can be sure what's really been done over there by maintenance point of view. So I decided that it was time to have some decent type “racing formula” oils in it. Friend of mine has had very good results using Kendall oils in their race beemer M3’s & M5’s. So it was Kendall –time then. :thumbsup:









Went to my friends shop and we lifted the car up.









At the same time we changed few bushes as they were worn. The rest have Nismo bushes changed last year.









New one (OEM Nissan) vs. old, well the old broke to this state when removed.









GT-R Service Manual offered 804 pages of info. Found this page where it had the lubricant standards. 
Well they where from the early nineteens (89-94). So some oils today have better standards, so we used them. Like GL-4 formula is now GL-5 etc.









Old oils out of the gearbox. Color & smell where like Red Line stuff, really “thin & running” oils!?! Can’t be that good... :nervous: 









In went some 4 litres of Kendall API GL-5 MT-1 SHP full synthetic gear lubricant (SAE 75W-90). 
ConocoPhillips Company is one of the world largest oil companys, they produce oils for Kendall.









With two chaps the oil change goes really quickly. Lari pumped the oil in while I hold the filler bucket.









Next was front final drive...









... and then rear final drive.









We used Kendall’s API GL-5 –grade, Special limited slip axle lube (SAE 80W-90). 
Now the rear will be happy – and my running gear will have carefree kilometers (or miles) ahead. Great!
Kendall – Texas finest!  

I can highly recommend this to all of you, as you never know what your old import may have in it. 
Lubricants are foundation for these old cars. Let’s keep old rice running. :smokin:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Tuning.fi magazine feature/cover car*

Bee*R is featured in a Finnish Tuning.fi mag, nr. 4/2008.









Cover car & poster









Pictures taken by my team mate, Juhiss :clap: Top work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Domo-kun said:


> Pictures taken by my team mate, Juhiss :clap: Top work bro! :thumbsup:


Thanks dude!!! :chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

hEY MATE!!!
congrats for your cover car in that mag :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Domo-kun said:


> Bee*R is featured in a Finnish Tuning.fi mag, nr. 4/2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in Helsinki at the moment and just ran into a huge poster in a shopwindow with your car printed on it


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Eurocruising, X-treme & Summer Hi-Fi Show*

Update!

*Eurocruising 6.6.08*
















I had the engine bay finally sorted in to some decent state. Still quite stock... 
I got SARD Fuel Regulator, Apexi Fuel Rail, Apexi Power FC & Commander + waiting to get more bits & bobs...

More pics of that event found here: Eurocruising 6.6.08 (snaps by: Juhiss)

Had fun over at that cruising meet. Then to the next event at that same night…

*X-treme Suomi Tour 6.6.08*








Riku’s GT-R next to mine at X-treme Suomi Tour kick off launch party.
I got Top 3 award at that mini-show.









Five-O’s… A real American police car, hah.

More pics of that event found here: X-treme Suomi Tour 6.6.08

*Summer Hi-Fi Show 7.6.08*
The next day was Autoextras Summer Hi-Fi Show. All sorts of rides, not all “ICE-cars”... 
Like this genuine M-Sport kitted new Focus, with plenty of power –runing Volvo’s 5-cylinder turbo magic!









Mind that you can’t by this kit. The owner works really closely with M-Sport. He also has an earlier model of Focus with genue WRC-kit on it. SICK!









ICE AGE-theme Mondeo pushing 29.000 Wats! (74 speakers). This mofo is LOUD!!!









Fredi’s H2 pushin’ it hard.

More pics of that event found here: Summer Hi-Fi Show 7.6.08

Enjoy the poor pics :smokin:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update: Exterior mod –Fender & bumper trimmed... more shows*

*Fender & Bumper mod!*
Before the next show I decided to do something that I’ve planed ever since I got the car to Finland. 
But being busy or whatever the excuse may have been, I didn’t do it till now.









Orginal Bee*R fender, no holes.









Some planing…









Drilled holes in the corners to keep the shape nice and clean, then cutted with cutter-wheel the rest of the lines (with Dremel etc).









Then had black aluminium mesh mock-up tested…









Molded those meshes in using bodykit bond/glue (Sika-flex). To keep it nice and steady for over night, I placed some zip-ties. They work well like this.









Ready to rock. Now they keep the warm air flowing out of the arches during hard breaking. Did the same thing to the bumper as well.

More pics found here: Fender & bumper trimmed 

*Tuuri Miljoona Tuning 14.6.08*
The latest show with Bee*R was last weekend in Tuuri. 330 km’s from Helsinki (aprox 3,5 h drive up north). It’s a huge shopping hell in middle of nowhere. The owner of this shopping centre is a bit mad man. Built a castle looking hotel over there as well… He owns a great cars, like F40 Ferrari that was on display in side the shopping mall.









New vents in the fender & bumper :smokin: 

It was great show, good weather & nice rides, like these:









Beemer E30 with E36 325 engine + KKK K31 = 635 bhp / 668 Nm.

















Tom’s MK4 Supra

More pics of that event found here: Tuuri Tuning 08

Enjoy!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Those vents look good! Nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

what seats do you have? the gias or the stradia? do you know the difference between the 2 kinds?


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That bmw is crazy, does the guy want to swap for a supra :shy:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

MostH8D said:


> what seats do you have? the gias or the stradia? do you know the difference between the 2 kinds?


Mine are the Low Max GIAS -versions (Kevlar/Carbon).

The difference are on the knee support part, Stradia's are with lower leg cushions.

They're really light and comfy, even on a longer drives.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

thanks for the info....
i must have those seats.


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

JUst read every page. Fantastic project  awe inspiring.


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Your car was in every R-Kioski last month on the front cover of GTI magazine. Good going!  Mine's almost ready again. Hard work getting all the parts sorted out this far north.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! X-treme Drift Challenge @ Alastaro Circuit track & show*

X-treme Drift Challenge, ProDdrift & Nordic Drifting Series was held 23.-24.8.2008 @ Alastaro Circuit.

Me, Juhiss & bunch of other friends travelled Alastaro to get some track action. Some in drifting in different serieses, some just in free track sessions & out door car show.









NOS booster fill up before the track.









Waiting to get on the track... well finally got there... then one lap later I got black flaged out! WTF... 
- The reason was some paper work issues misunderstood by the track manager. 
(you have to have all insurance & MOT paper work done in order to get to the track, in the end mine was fine).









Juhiss managed to get more laps, running in he's new AEM engine management system.









Team Falken crew: Juhiss & Cossie chillin' at Team Falkens pit









Darren McNamara behind Nikke's smoke curtain, hah









Eric O'Sullivan "rocking the star"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMXmbMrufNc
Team Falken ripin' it! SR20 powered engines, Falken 265/18 Azenis RT615 (track slicks) were done after 5 runs  
Luckily we got two vans full of new wheels.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlitRu3VY8I
Alastaro pit area night life... Darren McNamara's SR powered AE68 on the stage with Fuel girls... this show was pretty sick.
Eric O'Sullivan (Rockstar AE86) was burning rubber on this 360 rotating stage, with Fuel chicks on top of his car... mental! :runaway:

More pics by Juhis: Alsastaro Drift weekend









I got a X-treme Drift Cahllenge Top 5 award, nice! (+ some car care products, by Meguiar's).


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Hi-Fi & Tuning Show, Oulu*

I did a road trip to the biggest car show in northen Finland, Oulu. The show is called HTS (Hi-Fi & Tuning Show) aka Hötsi, it’s run by local car club TeamRWD & their sponsors.

I had my car on display Autoextra’s booth, with Pioneer H2 & PPI Automotive Design’s TT Roadster.

From Helsinki to Oulu, it’s some 611 kms (380 miles), and the total trip with some twists on the trip added up to 1300 kms (aprox 808 miles). 

I had my Apexi Power FC installed already to my Alastaro Circuit trip. It needs some fine tuning but let’s talk about that later… I managed to do this trip under 3 tanks of fuel  Even though I hand pretty “heavy pedal action” on the way there & back home. 
The trip went fine, no troubles with car at all - witch was nice! :thumbsup:

Ok, so I have a special place in my heart for this show. The very first HTS was held in Oulu, back in 2002. Those days “tuning scene” was starting to lift it’s head up in Finland. :nervous:

















I had my Ford Escort there with my car club AlienMotorsport.com (aka Alien2nrs), Saab 9000, Peugeot 306 & New Mini Chilli, those where the times, hah 

Ok, now is the year 2008 and the show in held Ouluhalli (expo centre), where this show has been held every year since 2004. 
The northen people really know how to trow a great show. Really laid back chillin’. Nice people & wicked partys for 2 days straight.









It’s forbidden to drink alcohol – unless you have the “official Hötsi mug” 

















Didn’t have to go home empty handed… Top 5 of the show and GTi Styling Challenge, 3rd place! :clap:

More pics from the show: HTS 2008


----------



## MQM (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:Top stuff mate very nice B324R you have there
Do you have any more pics of your car?:clap:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

MQM said:


> :thumbsup:Top stuff mate very nice B324R you have there Do you have any more pics of your car?:clap:


More pics? :nervous: I have 8 pages worth of pics an you want more, hah


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Midnight Cruising Car Show 20.9.2008*

Ok... here we go!

First apologies… Our Alien2nrs Blog is fooked up, Blogger-blog won't publish, so we haven't been able to update that in a while. Sorry for that. We're on it... :lamer:



*Midnight Cruising Car Show*
Last weekend me & Juhis took a road trip to Lappenranta witch is 220 kms (137 miles) from Helsinki. [Total trip was some 440 kms / 275 miles].

A local car club called Midnight Cruisers held their annual car show at local shopping centers parking garage. They had about 150 cars & motorbikes at the show. Bikes had eaven a Dyno-booth as well. Hifi dB drags contests, etc.








My friends Chaser pushing some serious figures, with that GT42. (576bhp/738nm @ 1,46bar... now runing 2,3 bar!).









Super clean Toyota ST









Cool BMX-Flatland tricks by Red Bull sponsored riders, like Martti Kuoppa.

The car show was great, defo the best show of it’s kind in eastern Finland. Nice people & nice rides. Good atmosphere all night long.

The night ended at 12 pm, when all the cars cruised in a parade through town in a police car escort! Really, they closed the city strees for us, sick!
People hanging on the side of the roads waving for us, people playing their stereos, neon-light shows etc.









Bee*R took the Top 5 of the show trophy, as well the Tuning/Styling Challenge’s finals “commendable” -award.









An other Bee*R flying in a foggy roads back home…

More pics by Juhis: Midnight Cruising Car Show


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! X-treme Car Show 4.-5.10.2008*

The X-treme Car Show was held in Helsinki ice hockey hall, last weekend.
It's an international car show with cars and bikes from various different countries, mainly from northen europe. Custom & Tuning, RC Drifting, Live Car Building, Entertainment on the stage every hour. Rap / RMB star Adam Tensta, etc. This show was the seasons finale by X-treme organisation.









The shows attraction or crowd-puller was Alpine's Imprint RLS mercedes from USA. The most expensive democar ever built - with whopping one million price tag. Me an Juhis got an inside demo-tour of the car from my sponsor Alpine. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but when you get to experience it... whoa! Pretty sick ride! :bowdown1:









The ECO-friendly theme was also present. Nåkab Unbeatable Tuners from Sweden built this Toyota Prius hyprid car. It was built in 8 weeks for swedis reality car tv-series.









One of the best "yanks" of the show was our friend's Tomi Olli's Mazda lowrider truck. He told tha he's always vanted a S10 Chevy, but couldn't afford one, so he bought this Mazda B2000 for 300 euros and built it to look like Chevy  More of he's cars: Low Toys









Martin Poorhamidi's SLK230 Kompressor came from Denmark. We had pretty good time at the afterparty, a lots of Carlsberg - Probably the best *Bee*R* in the World :smokin:









Bee*R was at Autoextras booth. I got the Best Street Car of the Year -award. (Car needs to be street driven & registered car).

More pics snapped by Juhis: X-treme Car Show


Enjoy!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Already started planning for an extra awardroom in your house? :chuckle: Man you're getting them by the dozen everywhere you come. Good job!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hugo said:


> Already started planning for an extra awardroom in your house? :chuckle: Man you're getting them by the dozen everywhere you come. Good job!


He really needs something like that. :bowdown1:

Here is Domo-kun: pic taken by ouer friend Pade.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Bee*R - Redline mag feature*

Ok chaps!

REDLINE mag, issue #136 is out! (December 2008).

Juhiss snapped the pics and SteveN did the story. Top fellas :clap:









A, Now get your self to the store. 
B, Look for cover like this... 
C, Buy latest Redline (issue #136).
D, Enjoy the Bee*R story on page 76 onwards.

























(the text in the pics is small 'cos you have to buy one, then read it  ) 

Thanks for Stav & Renton @ Redline mag :thumbsup:










This was first Finnish car featured in Redline. Third Scandinavian car overall. I'm really pleased about the Dream Come True :bowdown1:

Oooh, and you get that "multi-tool" -spanners & bottle opener! 
Now it's time for a well earned BEE*R :smokin: 

Cheers!


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Ok chaps!
> 
> REDLINE mag, issue #136 is out! (December 2008).
> 
> ...



Very nice! I just got redline! opcorn:
Only thing what you need is power!

Ei muuta ku vetoja pyörille =))))


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

congratulations for your story in the magazine, great!!!


----------



## xposed (Feb 6, 2009)

PM sent to you Domo-kun

Cheers Xposed


----------



## xposed (Feb 6, 2009)

PM'ed Again:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Bee*R - Vmax magazine feature*

*Skyline-klonen*
_Nej, det er ikke det, du sikkert tror!_

Yeah, it's all in Danish. It says something like this: _No, It's not what you tought it was_. That's how the feature starts in latest Vmax magazine, from Denmark. (Issue #119 April 2009).
Martin Poohamidi aka Pyramiden wrote the feature. Juhis snapped the pics. Thanks for both dudes - great pics & good read. :clap:


































I also took my car for a winter drive. Had summer tires on, LOL – slippery when icy  Damn I miss summer time... cold sucks.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Full Zaino treatment*

After removing the vinyl graphics from last seasons theme, it was time to give the exterior it’s shine back.

First I removed the graphics… 5 hours later it was ready for good wash with strong car shampoo to remove all that sticky dirt. Zaino Clay Bar (Z-18) is excellent for the asphalt tar stains.










After that we started with Zaino (Z-PC) Fusion Dual Action Paint Cleaner & Swirl Remover. This stage was done by machine.

















Masked for machine polishing.

Next stage was done by hand, the Zaino (Z-AIO) ALL-IN-ONE cleaner polisher. It’s really easy to apply and remove.
Then we started the polishing stage. The Zaino (Z-2) PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finish was chosen. Three coats of Z-2 with ZFX Flash Cure Accelerator Additive witch accelerate the drying process.


















We alsso sealed each layer of the Z-2 to build as strong and deep shine as possible. The Zaino (Z-6) Ultra Clear Gloss Enhancer Spray and Zaino (Z-8) Grand Finale Spray Seal were used.
To top of the cake the Zaino (Z-CS) Clear Seal was applied, it’s easy to use. Just spray a thin mist on the surface, no wipe. It drys of leaving beautiful shine.









The 11 stage Zaino polishing session was done. It took a bit of time but it was well worht it. Too bad the weather was shite = no good pictures yet.

For Finns: Zaino Show Car Polish Carwaxzaino
For UK: Advanced Car Products

Thanks to Pade, Santtu & Teme for the help.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Update! Bee*R – Call of Duty*

My friends from MDS called me bit over month a go to help out. They had a car show coming up in Easter and they didn’t have cars for the stand. So I stepped up the cry – 5 mins after closing the phone I realised I couldn’t take “the same car” in the show 2 years in a row. It needed a new look, something different. Right – the game was on.

New wheels, sourced as second hand. Bargain deal, but they still needed some new twist to stand out. I wanted semi-vip style and rat-look at the same time. Let’s call it Rat-Vip 
























The new "pots" are 9,5x19 and 10x19 Work Euroline DH’s. Front ET is 0, rear ET -6. The rims were quite new, made in last year. Still wanted to give them a something, so a new paint to match the cars exterior and new ruff styled rim screws or spikes if you will. Now they look mean but classy.









Front lip is 3,5” and Rear lip 4,75” – Nice dish. Team Falken helped out with FK452 tires in 265/30/19 all around.









The new setup needed graphics as well, so I had few late nighters behind the Mac again. I wanted the car to be mean and brutal looking, so I ended up in a urban war theme – Full Metal Jacket. 









Attack of the Killer Bee*R









RB26DETT – the weapon of choice









B324R = Urban Assault Weapon, the greatest street terror machine of all time 









I had 8 other project cars to finish to the show, so my car was the last of them. HC Graphics aka Henri (me) & Casper did it again – totally different look. Not everyone’s cup of tea, but do I really give a shit? Nope.

Hifi update!
Alpine sorted me out with the latsest IVA-D106R media player/head unit, cheers to the new even better tunes!

Ooh, and peep out some pics from the show by Juhis: American Car Show / Tuning Car Show 2009

Thanks for the help again boys!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Yep, Bee*R's still alive*

I wonder where this thread opens, as there's no more Members Gallery... :lamer:


















The white league. Bee*R, Evo 9, Sti Type-R vol 5 and GTi. Thirsty as hell - drinking from the pond, lol

More snaps, click here.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Domo-kun can I have this pic (click) in 1360 x 768 please as I want to use it as my desktop?

Thanks


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

DOMO-KUN:
Your car is just stunning..
Awesome graphics, awesome wheels, i could go on,and on, and on..
Hope i bump in to you, to a carshow some day..


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Domo-kun can I have this pic (click) in 1360 x 768 please as I want to use it as my desktop?
> 
> Thanks


The pics are taken by Juhiss. You'll have to ask him, ok.



nismo.gt500 said:


> DOMO-KUN:
> Your car is just stunning..
> Awesome graphics, awesome wheels, i could go on,and on, and on..
> Hope i bump in to you, to a carshow some day..


Well, come over to Finland, I'll buy ya cup of coffe 

I wanted to go to street cars fest (Sweden), but don't have the time.

There's Nordic Tuner Award -Finals in Helsinki, Finland (3.-4. September). It's held at the X-treme Tuning & Custom Car Show. [link in English]
I might be going there, dunno yet!?!

The Nordic Awards rule book if you're interested.


Oh, and thanks for the kind compliments!


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

May I see some more of your R324 Domo-Kun!? Luv your ride mate~!!

p.s. Is there really much difference between the original BEE-R 324 bodykit and the Ebay ones (e.g. RaceonUSA or FRP Bodykit) in terms of quality.. I would luv to purchase the real BEE-R kit but bloody Yen is too high!!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*ACS / TCS 2010 – Bee*R in the Club*

*ACS / TCS 2010 – Bee*R in the Club*
The annual easter car show was held at Helsingin Messukeskus (Expo Center). It's a 4 day mayhem of American classics and dragsters etc, the other half is full of Euro, Jap, Tuned and exotic flavors. Drifers, lowriders, ICE cars etc. One corner is stuffed of Street Fighters and other motor bikes.

This year Alien2nrs-crew & friends were hanging at TeamFalken.fi stand [read - motorhome], enjoying the laid back scene [read - drinking BeeR].
I helped few friends with their graphics (HC Graphics), like Samuli's [skylineracing.com] Time Attack GT-R, Puppe Speed's styled MK4 Supra, Valtonen's mental RX-7 (Powered by Nissan SR20DET), Nikke's #02 car aka S13, Team Falken Drifter and Atte's Techart Porsche to name a few.
Juhis did he's usual stuff, the Team Falken video loop for the pit screens and some photoshooting.

I didn't want to take my car again to this show, so I did something else. The expo has an official party always on the second day of the 4 day extravaganza.
I got asked if I wanted to take my car to the afterparty – to the Club? Yes, that's right. Well it's first time for that, I thought.

Here's the results:
































The guest star for the evening was rap artist Redrama.


























This thread would be worthless with out pics. Juhis worked he's magic behind the lens again, check the out pics here: ACS/TCS 2010.

Here's a poor *Youtube video clip* of the afterpartys club flavors.

That clip was shot at The Circus nightclub in Helsinki. It took us few hours to get the car up on the stage. 
I think it was worth it, what a night! Thanks for everyone who came along.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

cooljustin said:


> May I see some more of your R324 Domo-Kun!? Luv your ride mate~!!
> 
> p.s. Is there really much difference between the original BEE-R 324 bodykit and the Ebay ones (e.g. RaceonUSA or FRP Bodykit) in terms of quality.. I would luv to purchase the real BEE-R kit but bloody Yen is too high!!


The copys – they're all crap! Don't buy fake – not worth it.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's just badass


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Any updates Domo-kun??


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

cooljustin said:


> Any updates Domo-kun??


Hi all! 
Been busy with other things in life, but haven't forgotten her. I've been saving up and getting parts from here & there... slowly but surely. I don't want to rush in to something "half way" and end up with "almost the best" part I could get (ie chinese or copy parts), so I'll just need to work hard and save up. That's the name of the game – do it once, do it right.

I got some new parts in the garage, like 2x HKS 2510 turbos, SARD fuel pressure regulator, fuel rail, Tomei exhaust manifolds & elbos, Bee-R down pipe... still need a bigger fuel pump, injectors, and some other random bits & bobs. [already got the Apexi Power FC & Commander] This should give a bit of response to the car. Got new brake's as well, to go with the hopefully gained power mods...

The other cosmetic mods are the head lights. I wanted to keep the R34 oem look, but don't want to do the hassle once a year when taking the car to the MOT. (change the lights to something that have e-mark & LHD light beams).

So I decided to do the RHD --> LHD light conversion and keep it looking orginal and still have LHD lights with right light beam/pattern. As you know, Nissan never produced a single R34 with LHD, so there were never made R34 lights with LHD pattern either. So I was of to making some of my own. I've seen the Hella beam conversions, but I prefered the oem look. I won't say what part's I used, but I think I got it pretty close 

















See the difference?









It's winter here – no driving... well, had her for a spin just before x-mas. Tons of snow, summer tires, 4x4 = fun! :chuckle:









Here she is, chillin' with the company of an other stormtrooper (modded Ducati Monster) owned by Juhiss.

Got plans for other mods, but you'll have to wait and see what's coming up for this summer. I can't wait either... got to do the lottery to speed things up – fingers crossed :chuckle:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice work on the headlights. I would be hard pressed to tell that they weren't OEM with a microscope!


----------



## Full-Race Jon (Jan 4, 2011)

Love your build. JDMEGO FTW!!!

Jon


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Any updates, Domokun?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

cooljustin said:


> Any updates, Domokun?


Hi there, long time – no update...
There's really nothing to update about. I've been busy with other things in life. Now that's my bad excuse for the lack of updates. :blahblah:

I still got her. Here's a proof!









Just visited her the other night. Took her outside the garage. Let her idle for 10 minutes and drove back in... It's winter here, snow, ice, dark, cold.

These beast take a quite a lot of time/money – both that I don't really have. I really want to drive her next summer as I didn't really drive last year (2012) at all. 
She just sat there collecting dust :bawling: Took her out the garage every once in a while to stretch her legs. Spin around the block and drove back in.
She needs few maintenance things done, like replacing the front drive shaft rubber boots. That's it really. I haven't lost all the tuning bits mentioned on the previous post. Just hadn't have the time or motivation to do anything to them.

I hope I'll update this thread next time with better write up and actual content. Let's hope 2013 will bring her back in to my daily life. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy-PL (Jan 5, 2017)

*Headlight Conversion*

Hi, I Have a very specific question for You, and I would be extremly grateful for your answer or any help... :bawling:

I have a major problem. I'm living in Poland, and we have here LHD traffic. And as same as You, I Have Halogen headlights in my R34 GTT but I can't find any LHD internalsr fitting for my headlights...

I saw Your post here, where You rebuild Yours, but there's no clue what part or from what headlight You use that internal LHD reflector that looks almost the same like OEM R34

Could You tell me where to filnd that internal reflector? or what Could I use for Conversion? :shy:


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

Not really into answering before thread starter Domo-kun, but I´m pretty sure the reflectors are not for LHD  atm. there doesn´t really exist a reflector which has the right beam pattern. Most conversions are done via a lense of Hella. I have a pair here with me (it was done from Xenons of a GT-R version), I can show pics if you like via e-mail (not for sale, just to show you what I mean).


----------



## Andy-PL (Jan 5, 2017)

C-O-L-T said:


> Not really into answering before thread starter Domo-kun, but I´m pretty sure the reflectors are not for LHD  atm. there doesn´t really exist a reflector which has the right beam pattern. Most conversions are done via a lense of Hella. I have a pair here with me (it was done from Xenons of a GT-R version), I can show pics if you like via e-mail (not for sale, just to show you what I mean).



Sure! if that's not a problem It would be great :clap: some photos could help

My mail - marlon1000 @ gmail.com


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

I´ll get back to you on monday, I´m not in my company until then!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Andy-PL said:


> Hi, I Have a very specific question for You, and I would be extremly grateful for your answer or any help... :bawling:
> 
> I have a major problem. I'm living in Poland, and we have here LHD traffic. And as same as You, I Have Halogen headlights in my R34 GTT but I can't find any LHD internalsr fitting for my headlights...
> 
> ...


Hi all,
Sorry for the lack of responses... I get these private messages asking about this conversion like once a month.

So. Before I did my R34 LHD headlight conversion I literally walked 6 months to work through my city center and watched car headlights. What could possibly fit into the R34 housing without killing the OEM look. (YES, SIX MONTHS OF RESEARCH). 
I had the same thing as most of you who need the headlights to converted to LHD to pass the MOT and of course not to blind the other cars. I tried to search the web, asked for help and always had the same reply – "sorry buddy. I can do it for you, for this €$£€ money", or "seek a pro shop to do it". The most what I found were "beam retrofits" or totally different shape of internals, even the housing. I didn't like the look. So I was on the mission to do it my self.

So, now that I have done the conversion everybody just keeps telling me, to give the secret recipe... And I'm supposed to give it a way for free... nope. :smokin:

Hope you guys understand that some of the hard work pays of in the end. You'll just have to do the research. opcorn:

Here's the sleeping beauty. Pics snapped yesterday (5th Feb 2017).


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

Love it, White looks good when cleaned


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

Domo-kun said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry for the lack of responses... I get these private messages asking about this conversion like once a month.
> 
> So. Before I did my R34 LHD headlight conversion I literally walked 6 months to work through my city center and watched car headlights. What could possibly fit into the R34 housing without killing the OEM look. (YES, SIX MONTHS OF RESEARCH).
> ...



Nice work. That r34 style front looks really good.


----------

